# Used gear in CPS?



## cam.cib (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
I've just applied for the cps membership with two bodies and three lenses that I bought new.
So that qualifies me as a cps silver member.. in order do become a gold member i need to add
more canon equipment, that i have. i just boutht it used. would that be a problem?
What if the preowner already added it to his/her cps account, does it transfer to me then?

Thank you in advance.
Camillo


----------



## Chris Geiger (Nov 5, 2012)

I know I have some equipment that I have sold, but I have not found a way to remove it from my list of equipment on CPS.


----------



## instaimage (Nov 5, 2012)

As I understand it... the gear list is two fold... if you send in gear to be fixed, it must be on that list to qualify for the discounts that your account offers... AND you must have a certain amount of gear in order to "qualify" for the higher subscriptions.

They do not care if the gear on your list is used, they're using that list to limit you from sending in your mom's camera... unless you've added it to your list that is... 

To remove gear, click on the Add Products button top right... that will allow you to add via the pull downs OR remove via the X next to each line item.

Platinum CPS Member... (... it's repair insurance for me... 141 CPS points...)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2012)

cam.cib said:


> Hi,
> I've just applied for the cps membership with two bodies and three lenses that I bought new.
> So that qualifies me as a cps silver member.. in order do become a gold member i need to add
> more canon equipment, that i have. i just boutht it used. would that be a problem?
> ...


Add all of your equipment, it does not matter how you bought it, new or used. If it came from another Pro who had it on his account, it might give a error message.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cam.cib said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I doubt it. I had a lens stolen awhile back so I called CPS since they track serial numbers. They were clueless and told me that if it was sent in they would have no way of knowing. I left it on my CPS account just in case, but I think you could probably enter any serial numbers you wanted in to the CPS account and they wouldn't be able to catch a duplicate.


----------



## cam.cib (Nov 6, 2012)

I've just added two lenses to my account, one was just fine. The other one gave me an error saying that an other cps member already added this serial number to his/her account, and canon will check who actually owns the lense..
I've also seen that you can actually delete equipment from your list by clicking edit and then the trashcan.


----------

